# Postcards from a Wedding



## rexbobcat (Jan 13, 2014)

This is a blog post created by a photographer of Blurb, Inc., the photobook printing company. Of course, it is kind of cynical (what would a photography blog/article be without a healthy dose of negativity?), but it does have a kind of optimistic spin...Sort of. It's not anything revolutionary, but it was a good read.

I also posted my own comments on it as well as you will probably see. Judge me as you will. lol
Postcards from a Wedding | SMOGRANCH | Daniel Milnor


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice piece!

Man, I want to be a photographer at large for some startup.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 14, 2014)

A good read. Ed


----------

